# Da cần phục hồi và dưỡng trắng dùng Lumos Snow Cream ổn không?



## Đoàn Thuy Nga (28/4/22)

Mình muốn tìm sản phẩm phục hồi và dưỡng trắng cho 1 đứa có làn da hỗn hợp thiên dầu như mk. Lướt vài group làm đẹp thì mình thấy có nhiều chị em khuyên dùng Lumos Snow Cream, không biết dùng em này có hiệu quả như chị em nói không, mình thì chưa dùng brand này bao giờ nên nàng nào dùng rồi thì cho mình xin review với và mình có nên kết hợp thêm sản phẩm nào để da nhanh phục hồi không? Cám ơn nhiều


----------



## Đinh Thùy (28/4/22)

Dòng kem dưỡng này mình thấy cũng nhiều người khen lắm.


----------



## HOA NGUYEN HUYNH (28/4/22)

Em này hợp với mọi loại da nha bạn, mình dùng thấy những chỗ bị ửng đỏ dịu đi và da cũng lành và có dấu hiệu sáng lên á bạn


----------



## Thảo Hoàng (28/4/22)

Mua thêm một em lumos vita serum nữa nha bạn, hai em này kết hợp lại phụ hồi da nhanh lắm í


----------



## tuyetmuahe89 (29/4/22)

Không biết những dòng kem này có dùng được cho nam không ạ?


----------



## Nguyễn Khánh Linh (29/4/22)

tuyetmuahe89 nói:


> Không biết những dòng kem này có dùng được cho nam không ạ?


Lumos snow cream này dùng được cho nam đó bạn ạ!


----------



## Phạm Minh Hà (29/4/22)

Vừa giúp dưỡng ẩm mà còn giúp dưỡng trắng da hiệu quả luôn ạ?


----------



## Hoài Thương (29/4/22)

Thảo Hoàng nói:


> Mua thêm một em lumos vita serum nữa nha bạn, hai em này kết hợp lại phụ hồi da nhanh lắm í


Vita serum là dạng siêu phục hồi đúng không?


----------



## Thảo Hoàng (29/4/22)

Hoài Thương nói:


> Vita serum là dạng siêu phục hồi đúng không?


Đúng rồi da mình treatment xong dùng cái này nhanh tái tạo da lắm, kết hợp thêm với lumos snow cream thì sẽ hiệu quả nhanh á


----------



## Hồng Mai Nguyễn (29/4/22)

Hổm thấy chị Hồ Ngọc Hà làm đại sứ thương hiệu nên cũng định mau về dùng


----------



## Oanh Tran (29/4/22)

Hồng Mai Nguyễn nói:


> Hổm thấy chị Hồ Ngọc Hà làm đại sứ thương hiệu nên cũng định mau về dùng


Chị HNH dùng lumos snow cream da mịn màng trắng sáng nhìn mê lắm


----------



## Hồng Mai Nguyễn (29/4/22)

Oanh Tran nói:


> Chị HNH dùng lumos snow cream da mịn màng trắng sáng nhìn mê lắm


Da tui là da nhạy cảm sợ dùng không hợp á


----------



## Oanh Tran (29/4/22)

Hồng Mai Nguyễn nói:


> Da tui là da nhạy cảm sợ dùng không hợp á


Đâu lumos snow cream lành tính nên vẫn dùng cho da nhạy cảm được nha, da tui cũng nhờ em nó mà mới được như bây giờ á


----------



## Phượng Vũ (29/4/22)

Bỏ giỏ hàng liền bạn ơi, lumos snow cream dùng oke lắm, da mình sau peel hơi yếu dùng em này phục hồi oke lắm í


----------



## Kiều Trang (29/4/22)

Kết hợp với Lumos Lysozyme Serum nha bạn, hai em này giúp da phục hồi nhanh, đủ độ ẩm và dưỡng trắng cũng oke luôn á


----------

